# Princeville Restaurants



## Kauai Kid (Sep 5, 2010)

Been a couple years since we stayed in Princeville--at that time there was a dearth of restaurants.  Steakhouse and the gas station

Please tell me things have improved.


Mahalo,


Sterling, Alii Kai 2 wks in Jan--4 months seems like a long time.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 5, 2010)

We love Princeville- restaurant at WPORV is very good. Down in Hanelei, we are very fond of the Dolphin and Portcards Restaurants. There is also a fun chinese take out in Hanelei. Foodland in Princeville has GREAT takeout including premade sandwiches that are inventive and inexpensive. We did not eat at the St Regis, heard the food is just okay but the view is worth a million bucks. We are looking forward to trying the restaurant in Waimea by the lighthouse- it gets good reviews. Our friends tried the greek place in Hanelei at one of the resorts, said it was very good but very pricey. When are you going? We are there October 15 through November 3rd- can bring back more recommendations. (And do not miss Duane's Ono Charburger on the drive up to Princeville just north of Kapa'a.)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 5, 2010)

We will be there Oct. 23 -29 if you want to meet up for coffee or something. I always like meeting Tuggers on our journeys.
Liz


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 5, 2010)

Princeville 1-14 January 2011 Alii Kai

What is WPOKRV--a radio station?

The place by the Lighthouse was excellent but not in Princeville

The Princeville Golf Course has a decent restaurant but not very close.

Dolphin is good I agree.  But not in Princeville

Keep on going North past Hanalei and there is a resort with a restaurant on the Kai side of the road that was really good.  Again, not in Princeville

I'm burned out on hamburgers both here and there.

Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2010)

Me, too, on the hamburgers, Sterling.  We have a great hamburger place here that is a local hangout for the old guys, like us!  The food is good and reasonable, and because it's so good, it's kind of difficult to go to just any burger joint.  But Ono's Charburgers and Bubba's are good, and we will definitely visit those during our next trip.  Looking forward to it!

Sorry we will miss you, because we are going late January.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 5, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Princeville 1-14 January 2011 Alii Kai
> 
> *What is WPOKRV--a radio station?*



WPORV: Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, pretty close to Pahio Ka E'o Kai.



> *Keep on going North past Hanalei and there is a resort with a restaurant on the Kai side of the road that was really good.  Again, not in Princeville*



You mean The Mediterranean Gourmet at Hanalei Colony resort? yes we like that restaurant as well.


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 5, 2010)

_The Westin (WPORV, aka radio station) is very expensive.

The Princeville Hotel has re-opened as a St. Regis.  Although expensive, their Sunday morning brunch is to die for...and they started serving it again this past February.

The greatest pizza you'll ever have...or so I've been told...is now open at the gas station...yes, I did say the gas station.

Paradise Bar and Grill, in the shopping center.  Don't forget Lappert's for a snack!_


----------



## LisaH (Sep 5, 2010)

We tried the pizza. It was good but great  
That gas station also has local fresh meat which is supposed to be very good but we have not tried yet. Shearwater does not have a outdoor grill for such treat.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 5, 2010)

LisaH said:


> WPORV: Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, pretty close to Pahio Ka E'o Kai.
> 
> Is the Westin the place that charges $13 for a bowl of steel group oatmeal?  No, not stone ground but steel ground.
> 
> You mean The Mediterranean Gourmet at Hanalei Colony resort? yes we like that restaurant as well.



Right--the old memory cells are fading.  Been too long away.  

Aloha, Kelina


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 5, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Me, too, on the hamburgers, Sterling.  We have a great hamburger place here that is a local hangout for the old guys, like us!  The food is good and reasonable, and because it's so good, it's kind of difficult to go to just any burger joint.  But Ono's Charburgers and Bubba's are good, and we will definitely visit those during our next trip.  Looking forward to it!
> 
> Sorry we will miss you, because we are going late January.


Me too, glad to see you defending Kihei.  I'm sorta looking for another week at the Schooner, dumping the Point, and one week at Alii Kai.

Then we'd have 3 weeks in Princeville and 3 weeks on Maui every year.

Can't afford much more with airline tickets what they are.


I'm delighted to be able to go between the fall and spring semester.  Spring semester holds the thrill of Human Physiology.  College opened a new campus for the fall semester and 5,000 students enrolled--they are at capacity but still building.  Eventually supposed to be 7 buildings holding 15,000 students.

South and North Austin Community College Campuses will both have the complete nursing curriculum and be able to graduate twice as many RN's as before. Presently the waiting line to enroll in the nursing program can be as long as one year.  (If you pass Human Anatomy, Human Physiology, Chemistry, Calculus, Microbiology, and Pharmacology with at least a 3.0 average).  

Sterling, RN to be good Lord willing


----------



## tfalk (Oct 12, 2010)

Steakhouse in Princeville is CJ's, formerly Chucks...

I'm 99% sure the restaurant at WPORV is Na Nea?  We had dinner there in 2008, thought it was a bit pricey but the food was good.  

Not sure what's at Pali Ke Kua anymore...  miss the days of the Beamreach...  Looking forward to seeing what's at the St. Regis next summer, we'll be in Princeville from 7/29 to 8/14.

Is the jewelry store still in Princeville center?  They were trying to throw Marilyn out after being there for over 15 years the last time we were there.  We were going to help her move everything out of the store but she got a last minute reprieve...


----------



## djdavid79 (Oct 14, 2010)

We're at WPORV right now, and some of the people around the pool have been talking about a new Roy's that just opened at the Princeville Golf Club.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip- off to WKORV for a week starting tomorrow and then on to WPOVR for October 22- 29th. Have you eaten at Nanea this year? I did eat there last year and was very pleased, but it has gotten varying recommendations since


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 15, 2010)

Momma Bear, I think you will be there when we are - 22-29, so please pm me if you want to meet up for a drink or something. I won't have a computer there.
Liz


----------



## Neil (Oct 18, 2010)

We just returned after 2 weeks on Kauai. We stayed at the KBV and Westin Princeville. In Princeville we ate at Postcards, which was okay, but not our favorite. They only serve fish and vegatarian plates, which are a little expensive.

However, we actually liked the Nanea Resturant at the Westin. Prime rib night was excellent. On another night we ordered the seafood chowder and split a dinner at Nanea's, which was plently for us.

We also had the grilled fish tacos at the Lighthouse Bistro in Kilauea for lunch/dinner. They were excellent.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 19, 2010)

We are in Princeville this week, staying at the Cliffs Club.  Went to Bubba's once and enjoyed the burger.  Tonight w are going for pizza at the Chevron gas station someone mentioned- they converted the building to a store that includes a restaurant.  The weather has been great this week.  Took a helicopter ride this morning for the first time and really enjoyed it.  Unfortunately, it hadn't been raining so the waterfalls weren't as spectacular as we hoped.  Still a real nice experience.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

had the gas station pizza a couple weeks ago when we were there....it was pretty good, but the BEST pizza still is Brick Oven in Kalaheo (haven't tried the loc in Kapa'a) even though it's expensive...best I've had in my life!  I want some now


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 4, 2010)

Just back from WPORV amd WKORVN and refusing to get out of bed. However, did book my return to Princeville before I got back.... Found three less expensive breakfast places in the Foodland Plaza- ate at Paradise Bar and Grill three times, as I liked it so much. The bakery and mexican place in that same area also offered good looking breakfasts. Ate at the Dolphin in Hanalei for lunch- very overpriced for the serving size. I would actually prefer eating there at dinner. I ate at Nanea, restaurant at WPOVR three times- prime rib is out of this world, other two times were good and priced fairly. Drinks on the St. Regis deck are outrageously priced, but really you are paying for the sunset which was worth the price of the drink...


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 6, 2010)

lolibeachgirl said:


> had the gas station pizza a couple weeks ago when we were there....it was pretty good, but the BEST pizza still is Brick Oven in Kalaheo (haven't tried the loc in Kapa'a) even though it's expensive...best I've had in my life!  I want some now



We can vouch for the Brick Oven in Kapaa, GREAT!!

Only one more thing to say:  Bubba's Burgers! 

Enough said.

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> We can vouch for the Brick Oven in Kapaa, GREAT!!
> 
> Only one more thing to say:  Bubba's Burgers!
> 
> ...



Good to hear that the Brick Oven in Kapa'a is good.  We will definitely try it.  Mom loves to try new restaurants, although Rick will say, "We can make our own pizza in the unit."  He's kind of a bummer sometimes.  :rofl: He will say that about prime rib, too.  He makes a great prime rib, and he really thinks meals like that are too easy to spend good money to buy.  If he cooks, I am okay with it.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice to know Kapaa's BOP is just as good, much less time to get there!  Now if we could just get them to lower the price or at least give out some discount coupons :rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> We are in Princeville this week, staying at the Cliffs Club.  Went to Bubba's once and enjoyed the burger.  Tonight w are going for pizza at the Chevron gas station someone mentioned- they converted the building to a store that includes a restaurant.  The weather has been great this week.  Took a helicopter ride this morning for the first time and really enjoyed it.  Unfortunately, it hadn't been raining so the waterfalls weren't as spectacular as we hoped.  Still a real nice experience.




If you have a chance check out the restaurant at the PV golf course.  Pretty decent meal and view and hardly anyone there.  Let me know please.  Thanks

Sterling


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 6, 2010)

Brick Oven Pizza Kapaa has a buffet Monday and Thursdays for $14.95- better than a coupon!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 6, 2010)

Another thought, if you're looking for good Chinese food, the Hong Kong Cafe, which is across the parking lot from Brick Oven in Kapaa is good.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Brick Oven Pizza Kapaa has a buffet Monday and Thursdays for $14.95- better than a coupon!



Yeah - that's one of the best deals in Kapa'a!


----------

